# Got a book under a dollar? Front it here.



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, folks.

I'd like to start a centralized place where 80-cent book people could post their books and if you have a Kindle you can just browse the smaller selection of 80 cent books here.

So I'll start off with mine, Double Life. Here's a description:
What if you could leap into your own overactive imagination? And what if you met your imaginary friends there? What if it was real? This all happens to an intelligent, imaginative boy named Josiah Jones, who finds a portal into his own world. Now, stuck inside, he has to fight the battle of his life inside his own head. This remarkable piece of storytelling is fast, fresh, and fun, and keeps you engaged in this boy's strange double life between the imagined and the real.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q

Hope this works!

Dawson


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Good idea, Dawson! All the $.80 books in one place!

The Nine Lives of Clemenza

If you were able to choose what form of life you would live, what would you be? The Nine Lives of Clemenza explores the realms of spirituality and reincarnation. It introduces the possibility that as complex souls, we choose our lives, thus giving us the ultimate capability of free will. Clemenza starts out as a new soul in heaven, contemplating what form of life she will take to begin her journey. God grants each new soul nine lives, provided they bring back a moral lesson learned. Clemenza is diverse in her choices, exploring every facet of existence from air to the northern lights to a human being. Roles are reversed and souls intertwine during Clemenza's many lives, as she learns the meaning and importance of pain, grief, loss, love and passion.

http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Lives-Clemenza-ebook/dp/B0026P4JCC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244384446&sr=8-2


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I can personally recommend Nine Lives. I read it and it's just a wonderful and well thought-out (not to mention fun) tale.

Dawson


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> I can personally recommend Nine Lives. I read it and it's just a wonderful and well thought-out (not to mention fun) tale.
> 
> Dawson


Thanks for the recommendation. I just bought Nine Lives.


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for your support, Anne! I hope you enjoy it  

I finished reading Dawson's Double Life just yesterday and have to say that I can't wait for the sequel. He's very talented and shows promise for an exciting career. I was keeping diaries at his age, with entries like "Crush of the Day."


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Thanks for your support, Anne! I hope you enjoy it
> 
> I finished reading Dawson's Double Life just yesterday and have to say that I can't wait for the sequel. He's very talented and shows promise for an exciting career. I was keeping diaries at his age, with entries like "Crush of the Day."


Thanks for the recommendation, Holly...and her review is on my book's page as well. http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

Dawson


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, Holly...and her review is on my book's page as well. http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> 
> Dawson


I just realized I have bought your book too.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Anne said:


> I just realized I have bought your book too.


When?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> When?


Yesterday


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Anne said:


> Yesterday


Oh...okay then! Enjoy! Tell me what you thing in the form of a review once you've finished with it.

Dawson


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

_Mighty Hammer Down_ is now $0.80. See my signature for link


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

David J. Guyton said:


> _Mighty Hammer Down_ is now $0.80. See my signature for link


Cool-looking book, David! Wish I had a kindle...I'd have no shortage of reading material for dirt cheap!

Dawson


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Dawson.

I don't have a Kindle either...seems like if you can afford one, the savings end up paying for it in time.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I just bought your book dawson, Thanks for posting about it. Also thanks for the great price.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I just bought your book dawson, Thanks for posting about it. Also thanks for the great price.


Thanks! Hope you enjoy the book. And that's exactly why I priced it where I did...so it would be cheap.

Dawson


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

If you're not a stickler about the 80-cent limit, folks might want to sample the just-reduced "Julius Caesar: A Brief Biography." The Kindle Edition is now 88 cents--but not for long!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> If you're not a stickler about the 80-cent limit, folks might want to sample the just-reduced "Julius Caesar: A Brief Biography." The Kindle Edition is now 88 cents--but not for long!


Cool looking book!

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, if anyone had a hard time reading my book on my Kindle because of the formatting...get over it.

Just kidding...I've been working on that today and I'll be updating as soon as the slow DTP thing allows me to (it's updating something).

Dawson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> Hey, if anyone had a hard time reading my book on my Kindle because of the formatting...get over it.
> 
> Just kidding...I've been working on that today and I'll be updating as soon as the slow DTP thing allows me to (it's updating something).
> 
> Dawson


Awesome. That sounds great, Dawson. Please do let us know when it's up there.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

CS said:


> Awesome. That sounds great, Dawson. Please do let us know when it's up there.


I was planning on it! Do you already have the book, or are you waiting for the fixes?

Dawson


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> I was planning on it! Do you already have the book, or are you waiting for the fixes?
> 
> Dawson


I'd like to know when it is fixed as well. I didn't get too far into the sample, but noticed several words used incorrectly (won instead of one on the first page, for example).


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

koland said:


> I'd like to know when it is fixed as well. I didn't get too far into the sample, but noticed several words used incorrectly (won instead of one on the first page, for example).


Hmm...can you give me some examples, with their original sentences? I've had someone go through the book and point out a list of 24 errors, and no one has noticed any others since.

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I just landed a guest blog with Jeremy Robinson at www.jeremyrobinsononline.com! This should move a few books, I hope... Also, I was featured on Books on the Knob at http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com. That's the second blog in two days on which I've been featured without even asking. Awesome.

I added the prefix to my ISBN via DTP and it's been "publishing" it for 10 HOURS. What's up with this? I can't change the manuscript with it doing this crap.

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

permit1850 said:


> My 'publishing' finally took with my memoir "Dad, Dog and Fish" second edition at 80 cents. If you like dogs (and all the good and bad that comes with them), family stories, fishing, hunting and drag racing, you may like this book. Whew. Anyway, it's ready for you all that are so inclined, see signature for link and thanks!


Cool cover, Permit! Hope it sells well!

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I just uploaded the fixed files! It'll probably take a couple of hours for it to update, but it's uploaded right now. Question: if a new version goes up of a book you've already downloaded, can you get the update for free?

Thanks!

Dawson
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, the update is up and ready for you to buy! The newly formatted Double Life is available for sale!

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/

If you find any other errors, tell me!

Dawson


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> Question: if a new version goes up of a book you've already downloaded, can you get the update for free?
> 
> Dawson


No, you don't get the new version unless you contact customer service, have them refund the book and then you repurchase it (you are pretty much on the honor system to repurchase, but I've done this on books that were several months old to get the new version).


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

koland said:


> No, you don't get the new version unless you contact customer service, have them refund the book and then you repurchase it (you are pretty much on the honor system to repurchase, but I've done this on books that were several months old to get the new version).


Thanks for the info Koland. If you've already bought my book and you want to do that now, you're welcome to.

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Here's my new scifi book MetaGame for 80 cents: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002AJ88LC
> 
> The reviews so far are awesome, so if you like original scifi with an exciting story that also gets your neurons firing, check it out.
> 
> ...


Sam, any chance of seeing your book in print? I really want to read it, but I can only drool over the fact of having a Kindle myself...

I'm only 5 sales away from selling 100 kindle copies since May 30! Hurry and pick one up today! 

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/

Dawson


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey dawsburg I just started reading your book today. I will leave you a review on amazon as soon as I finish.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Hey dawsburg I just started reading your book today. I will leave you a review on amazon as soon as I finish.


Thanks! I'm excited to see what you think now that the formatting is better. Again, tell me if there are any errors.

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Great job, Dawson, on creating this thread. I'd like to mention that my book The Legend of Witch Bane is currently available for the low price of 80 cents. It's been getting great reviews. I invite everyone to check it out and download your free sample. Thanks everyone and enjoy!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Good idea, Dawson! All the $.80 books in one place!
> 
> The Nine Lives of Clemenza
> 
> ...


I picked this up yesterday. I read the sample and it looks really interesting! I love the concept. In fact, I didn't even need to finish the sample to know I'd love it, so I one clicked after only a few pages!! LOL I will write a review for you once I read it.

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## Erik Williams (Jun 13, 2009)

My novella GONE, THE DAY is now available in the Kindle Store for $.80. Here's the teaser:

Mike wakes up to discover that darkness has consumed the world. No sun. No sky. No stars. Only blackness. Before he can question what has happened, or even his own sanity, great beasts swarm out of the void and begin a lethal assault on mankind.

GONE, THE DAY is a short horror novella about the end of the world. You'll rip through it in one sitting.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002D48LGQ


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Erik Williams said:


> My novella GONE, THE DAY is now available in the Kindle Store for $.80. Here's the teaser:
> 
> Mike wakes up to discover that darkness has consumed the world. No sun. No sky. No stars. Only blackness. Before he can question what has happened, or even his own sanity, great beasts swarm out of the void and begin a lethal assault on mankind.
> 
> ...


Cool-looking book, Erik! Everyone pick up a copy!

My own book is only 2 copies away from selling 100 total. And that's only 16 copies away from selling 300 copies including print!

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Adventures-Josiah-Jones-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/ref=cm_lmf_tit_1

Dawson


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Oh, I'm hopping aboard this train-- TOOT! TOOT!

Check out MetaGame, acclaimed scifi novel for 80 cents!
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC

Blurb
************************
Life is a game, literally. Winners earn immortality, while losers are condemned to aging and death. D_Light, a gifted player, knows this all too well and he's willing to do anything to win-even kill. It is no wonder then that when given the chance to enter a MetaGame-an exclusive, high-stakes, anything goes contest-he's quick to jump at the opportunity. The MetaGame starts out well enough for D_Light, the first quest being to hunt down a dangerous fugitive, but through his own ambition, the tables turn and D_Light finds himself the renegade. Now, D_Light pits himself against his world to find the truth behind "The Game" and must decide between winning it and saving what's left of his humanity.

This 122,000 word (~400 page) novel blends emerging political and cultural trends, such as gaming culture, globalization, and the ever-increasing hegemony of corporations, with technological trends, such as genetic engineering, artificial intelligence, and virtual reality. Emerging from this stew is an original world for you to explore through the point of view of its many "players".


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Oh, I'm hopping aboard this train-- TOOT! TOOT!
> 
> Check out MetaGame, acclaimed scifi novel for 80 cents!
> http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC
> ...


Any chance you'll put it out in print? I want to read it!

Dawson


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Any chance you'll put it out in print? I want to read it!
> 
> Dawson


Eventually. I just published it on Kindle and it's selling pretty well, so I've been wrapped up just trying to promote the Kindle version.

Dawsburg, you have a paper version right? I might like to pick that puppy up myself.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Eventually. I just published it on Kindle and it's selling pretty well, so I've been wrapped up just trying to promote the Kindle version.
> 
> Dawsburg, you have a paper version right? I might like to pick that puppy up myself.


I certainly do have a paperback version.

http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/1435724283

I'm excited to see the paperback version!

Also, SOLD 100th KINDLE COPY TODAY. Can a get a woot woot?

Dawson


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> I certainly do have a paperback version.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/1435724283
> 
> ...


Woot Woot! Congrats on your 100th sale!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Woot Woot! Congrats on your 100th sale!


How's the book going? Do you like it?

Dawson


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I have an 80 cent book of poetry for the Kindle, _"More Golden Than Day". _ It's finely-crafted, with smooth rhymes and flowing language. Most of the poems are about one page long, and most deal with the topic of love. I strive to make them of the high and beautiful type that can touch a reader's heart. Here's a sample from the book:

*Memories of Love*

I wonder sometimes if you still think of me,
In the dark of the night, when all the world dreams,
And if you still smile in your sleep when you do,
Or if ever a shadow of sorrow befalls you.

I wonder sometimes if you still feel my touch,
On your cheek long ago, when you loved me so much,
On that warm Christmas night in the misty rain,
As we walked hand in hand down the tree-shadowed lane,

I wonder sometimes if my name ever slips,
Unbidden and soft from you perfect lips,
In some unguarded moment of thoughtless ease,
While you sit on the porch in the evening breeze,

I wonder sometimes if you lie in the grass,
To look at the stars and remember the past,
While Altair and Vega and Achernar blaze,
And if you make wishes, like olden days.

I wonder sometimes, in your heart of hearts,
If there might still be love, if only a spark,
For this lonesome boy, though hardly a word,
Do I speak of these things, lest I cause you hurt.

I wonder so much.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Nice looking book, William! Welcome to this thread!

Dawson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, if I sell 10 more books I have sold 300 books total! This is very exciting to watch.

Dawson
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep em coming guys!! I have already one book from here and very much enjoyed it!! (Nine Lives of Clemenza) and I have 3-4 more as samples ready to read!!  This is a great way for us readers to learn about you authors, so don't be afraid to share!!

Rachel


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Keep em coming guys!! I have already one book from here and very much enjoyed it!! (Nine Lives of Clemenza) and I have 3-4 more as samples ready to read!! This is a great way for us readers to learn about you authors, so don't be afraid to share!!
> 
> Rachel


Thanks. Do you have Double Life's sample?

Dawson


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Thanks. Do you have Double Life's sample?
> 
> Dawson


I did pick up the sample for that. I will let you know once I get around to reading it!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Keep em coming guys!! I have already one book from here and very much enjoyed it!! (Nine Lives of Clemenza) and I have 3-4 more as samples ready to read!! This is a great way for us readers to learn about you authors, so don't be afraid to share!!
> 
> Rachel


Where, oh where are all those 80 cents books?


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Where, oh where are all those 80 cents books?


What do you mean where are they?

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawson,

I think your thread is a great idea. It makes so much sense to put all the 80 cent bargain books on one thread. There are tons of bargain books scattered across The Book Bazaar. But most of the books are not being listed on this thread or on the 99 cent book thread. And so I ask again, where are all the 80 cent books? 


(Come on, authors. Let's make it easy on the readers and post your bargain books in one place!)


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah I get it!! We do need more people putting them in here!!  I wish this was a moderated sticky, so we could easily find all those great deals!!!

Rachel


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Athenagwis,

If we're lucky and Dawson's thread catches on, we might just convince the moderators to create a sticky thread for the bargain books in The Book Bazaar. But if this thread fails, there'll be little chance for the sticky thread becoming a reality.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Athenagwis,
> 
> If we're lucky and Dawson's thread catches on, we might just convince the moderators to create a sticky thread for the bargain books in The Book Bazaar. But if this thread fails, there'll be little chance for the sticky thread becoming a reality.


I'd be glad to have it as a forum sticky! More sales for me!

http://www.amazon.com/Double-life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawson,

If your thread gets the support it deserves, it WILL be a sticky in all but name!!!


(P.S.: If this thread gets the support it should have, I dare anyone to prove to me that this thread won't get seen more than an author's "one bump a week" book thread.)


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Dawson,
> 
> If your thread gets the support it deserves, it WILL be a sticky in all but name!!!
> 
> (P.S.: If this thread gets the support it should have, I dare anyone to prove to me that this thread won't get seen more than an author's "one bump a week" book thread.)


Exactly. That's the idea!

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad to know that at least one person gets it.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I'm glad to know that at least one person gets it.


Come on everyone, we've gotta band together and sell some books!

Dawson
http://www.amazon.com/Double-life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

And if you won't list your book, I'll list it for you! Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> And if you won't list your book, I'll list it for you! Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


That's not even a bad idea.

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay, okay. You guys are all asking for 80 cent books. Here are a couple of small short story collections of mine.

Preludes: four stories of the fantastic
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CQUSRA

SEVER: five tales of horror
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DGSWHW


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

darkbow said:


> Okay, okay. You guys are all asking for 80 cent books. Here are a couple of small short story collections of mine.
> 
> Preludes: four stories of the fantastic
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CQUSRA
> ...


Cool-looking books there!

Dawson


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Come on everyone, we've gotta band together and sell some books!
> 
> Dawson
> http://www.amazon.com/Double-life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q


Just wanted to Let you know I finished your book "Double Life" and it was quite good. I think it will get a lot of attention especially from YA and YA readers and I will be happy to keep reading more of your works, especially at these great prices. I think this book was a great starting point for you and you have a promising future. I also left you a review over on amazon. Thanks for keeping your prices great. Glad to read it.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Just wanted to Let you know I finished your book "Double Life" and it was quite good. I think it will get a lot of attention and I will be happy to keep reading more of your, especially at these great prices. I also left you a review over on amazon. Thanks for keeping your prices great. Glad to read it.


Thanks! I hope the sequel will be coming out soon...I'm working on it right now!

Keep the reviews coming--I've had a lot of buys but few reviews of late. Remember to review it when you finish it and support independent authors.

Just actually had a conversation with Jon F Merz, who has posted on this forum, on Blog Talk Radio. Great guy and great author. You can check that out here: http://ow.ly/f9l0

Dawson
http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-ebook/dp/B002BH4H3Q/


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

HollyChristine said:


> Good idea, Dawson! All the $.80 books in one place!
> 
> The Nine Lives of Clemenza
> 
> ...


Sampled your book first and I was going to wait until I found time to read it but I had to jump right into it where the sample left off. So I Just bought your book and I'm reading it now! It is very good so far!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking for a new fantasy book to read? Check out The Legend of Witch Bane currently available for download to your Kindle for 80 cents. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I'm aiming at hitting 100 sales by the end of the month, but no less than 90. That's only five sales away! If you like exciting science fiction adventure, pick up Double Life!

http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/B002BH4H3Q

Dawson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

My books in Kindle version: _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_ (currently on sale all summer for .99 per volume) both available *here*, or via my sig links.

How I wish everything in life only took a click.

CK

From Kerri Kadow, Sirius Book Reviews:

"This book has all the elements of a superior fantasy novel, including the creation of a unique, full-blooded world. Wysard's world is more like four worlds, since there are four great cities described. Another element is the battle of good against evil, with the good not being perfect, and the evil tempting its characters. The book will make the reader think and wonder, not only about the storyline, but about the nature of life, death, and fate. As in real life, there are no easy or simple answers.
The author keeps the action flowing while revealing the inner workings of the wysard's mind. The language and imagery of the book are rich and eloquent. The plot has a satisfying amount of twists and keeps the reader turning those pages ... I'm hooked."


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I finished Nine Lives of Clemenza and it was a beautiful amazing book. It had wonderful characters and a great story! Highly reccomended to anyone.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll give this a try:

My novel Baling is about two teenage brothers who spend one summer baling hay and having all kinds of adventures. It is getting some very nice reviews. I hope you check it out.



I also have some short stories, just 0.80 you may enjoy. Just click on the links in my signature!
Thanks!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

*Red Cross of Gold:. King of Terrors is on sale for $.99*

right now while I am working to get it into paperback form on Createspace. I will soon have a new bookcover for it and with my editor's help , a revised version that has everything all spiffy . It is the second book in the _Red Cross  of Gold Series  _ and takes up with the first story left off, but it can be read as a stand alone if you want to skip the first one . I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed writing it. I will say this in response to some of the comments I have received... it is an action adventure, not necessisarily a 'feel-good' book , but you will soon grow to love the main characters or at least feel sorry for them.  The story also has an underlying theme based on the real life adventure in spiritual evolution... which, coming from me, has to have a skewed perspective. Enjoy! 
The Red Cross of Gold [URL=II:]II:. The King of Terrors[/url]


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Double Life is selling well today! I hope this continues--I really want to see it reach a #1 spot in a genre bestseller list!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BH4H3Q

Also...once the final draft of the sequel is finished, I'll post an excerpt at the end of the Double Life Kindle version! Also thinking about putting it on the end of the print version...we'll see....

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like Amazon made a mistake and is offering readers a 75% discount on my new book Rogue Hunter. It's currently listed for $3.99, but Amazon has forgotten to change the price and it is available for 99 cents. I don't know how long it will take before Amazon notices their error (probably not that long), but if you would like to check it out and download your free sample before jumping on this extremely unusual deal please visit the following link:



Hope you all decide to give it a try. Thanks and enjoy.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

If you're a Kindle author, check out the top post on my POD and self-publishing blog at http://thepodjournal.wordpress.com/ and check out how to excel at selling Kindle books! I mention Kindleboards on there as well!

Dawson
Author of Double Life for 80 Cents


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawson,

I tried to visit your link above but it says that the blog does not exist. Do you have another link?


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, it's http://thepodjournal.wordpress.com/ and not BLOGSPOT. Get mixed up with those...

Dawson
Author of Double Life for 80 Cents


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'm checking it out right now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks you Dawson. Currently (as of June 21st) I have 6 of my books selling under a dollar at $ .99. (I'll have another one that's stuck in an Amazon process).

*No Irish Need Apply 
Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace
Turning Idolater
Surviving an American Gulag
The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?*

Enjoy

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thanks you Dawson. Currently (as of June 21st) I have 6 of my books selling under a dollar at $ .99. (I'll have another one that's stuck in an Amazon process).
> 
> *No Irish Need Apply
> Cutting the Cheese
> ...


Yeah, Amazon can do that to you--get it stuck there and do nothing. It's agonizing.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Ed,

Did Amazon unstick your pending bargain book yet? If so, then we'll add it to the bargain threads.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Just received another good review from Elmore Hammes! If you haven't picked up a copy of Double Life yet, click it on my signature. It's only 80 cents!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevis:

No they haven't. I mean, it's unstuck in DTP, but the price never changed. The Digital Price is $ .99, but the Kindle price remains $3.19. I've written to [email protected] asking them to investigate and unstuck it.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Timberwolf has been selling well this month. Stop by and check it out, for only 0.80.



I hope you decide to give it a try!
Carol


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Kevis:
> 
> No they haven't. I mean, it's unstuck in DTP, but the price never changed. The Digital Price is $ .99, but the Kindle price remains $3.19. I've written to [email protected] asking them to investigate and unstuck it.
> 
> ...


Ed,

Soon as the new price kicks in do be sure to tell us so we can get it on our list.


----------



## DarrenGBurton (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm actually an author from Australia. I write both fiction and non-fiction and have 12 titles available here on Amazon in paperback form.
I'd love to be able to sell some Kindle editions of my works here, but in order to set up an author/publisher account for Kindle, I'm required to have a US address and a US bank account.

However, thanks to Smashwords, I do have one of my novels available for sale in eBook form, including the Kindle format. The book is called Scarecrow and is a horror story set in the bahamas. Here's a very brief synopsis:

On a small island resort in the middle of the Bahamas, three college graduates dive for lost Spanish treasure. In their efforts to find the gold, the three men open an underwater cave that has been sealed shut for more than two decades. In the cave lurks a creature of unspeakable evil. One by one, the resort guests start to disappear. Headless corpses wash up on the beaches. Kurt, Matt and Pete must find a way to stop the bloody rampage before they all die. But only one man knows the secret of the SCARECROW.

As I said earlier, the book is available for download in Kindle format from the Smashwords site, and I am only selling it for $1.00. If you are interested, here's the link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1640

If you want to check it out here on Amazon first in paperback form, then you can see it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1409207803

Thanks for letting me tell you about it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm happy to announce that my Young Adult fantasy book The Legend of Witch Bane is still on sale for 80 cents. I am even happier to say that after many years of toil, that readers have finally gotten a chance to read this tale that is so close to my heart. I hope you all join me on this wonderful adventure and see why the people who have read The Legend of Witch Bane have come to love it so dearly.

As a special treat, here is the 30 second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga).






While you're at it, I invite you to grab a copy of my new science fiction adventure novel Rogue Hunter featuring the young lady below. Now on sale for 99 cents. Enjoy!



Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter)



(_As requested by Kindle owners, this cover's included in the book!_)


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I have four $0.99 books available in the Kindle Store. I hope you'll grab the free sample to see if they appeal to you:

From the Writer Half of My Being
http://www.amazon.com/Writer-Half-My-Being-ebook/dp/B002C759AU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955349&sr=8-2

J.D. The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts (with co-author John Philpin)
http://www.amazon.com/J-D-Steal-Salingers-Manuscripts-ebook/dp/B001S2Q1T8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955349&sr=8-10

The God Wars (with co-author John Philpin)
http://www.amazon.com/The-God-Wars-ebook/dp/B002CMLNIC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955574&sr=8-2

The Absence of Color
http://www.amazon.com/The-Absence-of-Color/dp/B001QXCBAC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245955574&sr=8-3


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I'm one sale away from making 100 this month! If you've been hesitant, it's only 80 cents. The link is in the sig (I feel so gangster saying that!).

Dawson


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis, do you do your own art? Nice video.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia,

I am a competent, if not rather decent artist. But I'm not at all inclined to learn how to do all the tekkie tricks to create cover art for my books. So I have hired 3 rather remarkable artists to create my covers. In the case of the video, the featured artwork is one of the illustrations contained in the book that my illustrator created. But the video was my creation. I can certainly say that I'm proud of that little number!


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevis, my very talented ex-husband (Paul Sierra) did the cover art that appears on The God Wars. It wasn't created for that purpose, but he let me use it. People are surprised to learn that he painted it prior to 9/11.

More of his work can be seen at http://paulsierra.com


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Patricia,

Your husband is very talented. He has excellent use of color and perspective even in his more chiaroscuric pieces. See now I'm sounding like an artist again.  Either way, I'm impressed. You're very lucky to have such a talented person to create your book covers for you.

BTW, I noticed that you don't have your books featured in your signature yet. It's perhaps the best marketing tool you have here on Kindle Boards and is an absolute must here. Most KB members love to click on your signature links to see which books you have written.

All you have to do is to go to your profile, then use the "Link-Maker" tool at the very top of your screen to get the html code for your books. You can either feature a text link or an image link in your signature. Whichever way you go is fine. Just make sure you do this soon so that you can attract more readers.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm testing to see if I've created a sig with links (I don't see it in preview).

Edited to add: Victory! Thanks again, Kevis. There wasn't room for all the links, but two is way better than none.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Patricia. The new sig looks great! Now it'll be easier for you to make book sales while your on Kindle Boards.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Amazon is currently offering a 75% discount on my new book Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter).



It's listed at $3.99, but is on sale for only 99 cents. A darn good deal if I ever seen one. But this sale won't last long. I invite everyone to donwload your free sample today. If you enjoy what you read, please get yourself a copy of Rogue Hunter. I really hope you guys decide to check it out.

As a bonus, my Young Adult fantasy novel The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) is still on sale for the very low price of 80 cents. If you haven't read it yet, why not give it a try. For less than the price of a donut and a cup of coffee you can read both of these books.

As a special treat, here is the 30 second teaser trailer for The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga). Enjoy!


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jun 23, 2009)

My short story *The Testing Police*, a satire, selling for .80.

Teaching is a difficult profession, with its own unique set of demands and challenges. A young man who thinks he has a handle on this fact finds out one day that he is wrong. Dead wrong. While administering the state examination he finds out how difficult, and how deadly, teaching can really be.

You don't have to be a teacher to appreciate this but if you are a teacher or know a teacher, pass this along.

It isn't so far from the truth...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Testing-Police-ebook/dp/B002ECF3PY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246076186&sr=8-1


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I crossed the 100 mark for June! Yaaay!

Dawson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thant's wonderful Dawson. Great goimg.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thant's wonderful Dawson. Great goimg.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks Ed.

If you have my book and have read it (this goes to everyone, not just Ed) please post a review. You have no idea how important it is. Unless you're an author--then you know exactly how important it is.

Dawson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars!

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99) $0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've given up on changing the price as it seems to be stuck across the board. So I reset The Academician to $3.99 which discounts to $ 3.19. I'll try in a week again. This also means that all Kindle book price changes are probably stuck, so I'm leaving my 5 novels at $.99 at that price for a while. I'm afraid that all eBook prices are pretty muc frozen at this point.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars!

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99) $0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is classic literature for a modern audience."-- Sabrina Williams --Front Street Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I have an 80-cent book of poetry for the Kindle. It's of the classic "truth and beauty" type, with flowing rhymes and beautiful words, mostly dealing with love.

No one expects to make money from poetry, and I would have offered it free if Amazon would let me, but as it stands 80 cents is the cheapest we're allowed to go. But if by chance anyone would like a free copy, I'll be glad to email you one. Reviews are appreciated but not required.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bluearkansascowboy:

I have 2 poetry books, but they are prices at $3.19, so I can't mention them here. But I bought your book. Please let me know whether the sale was reported, because I think the DTP system is sproadically stuck. but if you see it, it'll help me pinpoint my own problem.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, Edward, I hope you enjoy it.

I did go to the DTP website and check, and yes, it shows up that a copy was sold today, so apparently it's working now.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess my selling streak is over, alas. (at least 1 sale a day since March 5th). Oh well. I'm unloved. boohoo.  

Edward C. Patterboohoo


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I guess my selling streak is over, alas. (at least 1 sale a day since March 5th). Oh well. I'm unloved. boohoo.
> 
> Edward C. Patterboohoo


Ed,

It seems that most of the authors I know are suffering from a lack of book sales right now. I am curious to know exactly what has caused our book sales to slow down so much other than the fact that since it is summertime people are engaging in activities that take them away from home and book-related pursuits. I do have a theory that the market isn't able to bear the influx of several hundred to thousands of new books being published every month in addition to a market that is saturated with free or cheap books. It's tough to sell books even at bargain prices when readers are able to download thousands of free books faster than they can read them.

I think we are reaching the saturation point with the cheap and free books and the industry as a whole is suffering for it. According to Amazon and the mainstream publishers, they are preparing to hike up the prices on most of their kindle books. I am not surprised by this. If you recall, long before indie authors started selling their titles at bargain book prices, I had warned that the big publishing houses were playing with fire trying to ice the independent publishing industry by flooding the market with cheap books. Well, it seems the chickens have come home to roost. The big pubs are losing millions of dollars by giving their books away. By overpricing their flagship kindle books to make up for loss sales from the free books they have created a no-win situation for themselves. Unfortunately, this brave new world that the big pubs created hurts us indie authors because we don't have the marketing power nor the brand name to withstand a market saturated with cheap books.

Still, I am hopeful that as the summer rolls along that our sales will pick up and we will live to fight another day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevis:

Don;t get me wrong. I'm kvetching over a 1-sale a day streak since March 5th. I havent suffered from a lack of sles of new readers. I have 190 sales this month across all titles. The streak is a lucky thing for me, because I remember the days when I got 1 sale a week. No, I'm not moaning - or as my Auntie Mae would say, rest her soul, "Crying poverty with a loaf of bread under each arm."  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Kevis:
> 
> Don;t get me wrong. I'm kvetching over a 1-sale a day streak since March 5th. I havent suffered from a lack of sles of new readers. I have 190 sales this month across all titles. The streak is a lucky thing for me, because I remember the days when I got 1 sale a week. No, I'm not moaning - or as my Auntie Mae would say, rest her soul, "Crying poverty with a loaf of bread under each arm."
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Maybe it's a little easier to maintain daily sales (notice I said maybe) when you have several books under your belt (a wonderful accomplishment on both fronts! ). But I believe that, overall, sales have been stagnant for many indie authors as of recently. I visit Amazon everyday to check the sales rankings of as many books as I can, and have noticed that even some indie books that are popular in DTB form are not selling very well on Kindle.

I am convinced that marketing for Kindle is a different beast to master than DTB. Kindle owners are indeed voracious readers. But I always wonder just how many books do they have stored on their Kindles just waiting to be read? If my guess is right, the sheer number of books that are stored on the average Kindle is what accounts for a large percentage of why many authors are not selling as many copies of their books as they used to. I've noticed a decline in my book sales for months. When I published my first book on Kindle, I was one of the very few authors who dared to sell their Kindle books for under a $1.00. Needless to say, my books thrived in that environment. Most indie authors had not yet caught on to the fact that the mainstream publishers were waging a war against the self-publishing industry. It isn't a surprise that we are not allowed to sell our books for free on DTP. However, the big pubs can. I even asked Amazon several times about this unfair practice as did many other authors, but they have refused to comment on the matter.

Now that the big pubs have put the squeeze on indie authors, it is now common practice for a new author to sell their books at bargain prices. It's one of the few weapons we indies have with which to compete with the big pubs. But the question remains: How can an indie author think he's going to sell copies of his unknown Kindle book at $9.99 when Kindle owners can download such masterpieces as Treasure Island or The Island of Dr. Moreau for free?

I still believe that this all comes down to the fact that the industry overall has low balled itself into a situation where readers expect to pay no more than $5.00 for a book. Unfortunately, the sheer volume of cheap Kindle books is causing many books to be overlooked. I don't see this situation changing until something happens to shake things up.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

2 Books for less than 2 dollars! 

Amazon is temporarily offering an 84% discount on The Legend of Witch Bane. If you love a great fantasy adventure, then I invite you to take advantage of this excellent sale and download your copy of The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) for ($4.99) $0.80.

_"The Legend of Witch Bane is a finely tuned, explosive page-turning fantasy story that will hold any reader's interest to the last page."-Crystal Reviews 
_


As a bonus, Amazon is also offering a 75% discount on my new science fiction novel Rogue Hunter. Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) is now available to Kindle owners for the low price of ($3.99) $0.99.



Thanks for your support, everyone. Please enjoy the books!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Finally Amazon fixed its price changing problem. The Acadeician is now on sale for $ .99



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Finally Amazon fixed its price changing problem.


VERY glad to hear that. I hope it's fixed for everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny. I had a DTP-feedback request while I was changing the price 2 weeks ago. I finally gave up and resigned that the price would need to stay at $3.19. Then I got an email this morning telling me that the problems were fixed. So I changed the price and it went through in 2 hours. So I guess they fixed it across the board.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> It's funny. I had a DTP-feedback request while I was changing the price 2 weeks ago. I finally gave up and resigned that the price would need to stay at $3.19. Then I got an email this morning telling me that the problems were fixed. So I changed the price and it went through in 2 hours. So I guess they fixed it across the board.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Hey, Edward, same thing happened to me. Last time I changed a price, it took almost a week. Today, I changed a price and it was up and running in an hour. Yippee!! I guess they did fix it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, Brendan, and in the long run the reader suffers. I mean I can sell a book at 3.99 or .99 or 9.99 (less at 9.99) but why should the reader be given barriers to our wares, and ultimately they are the one's penalized when we an't get rid of that little thing called a price. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## DarrenGBurton (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a few Kindle books for sale at 99 cents if anyone wants to check them out:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002F5G1VU


----------

